# Sea Bass Heaven



## Chef Maloney (Nov 20, 2012)

I think you will agree this is the MOST AWESOME tasting recipe for Sea Bass. We rarely buy sea bass because of the cost, but when we do, this is THE recipe 

SEA BASS HEAVEN

MARINADE
1 cup Mirin
3/4 cup White Miso paste
1/2 cup Sake (or dry white wine)
1/4 cup Sugar
Sea Bass Fillets, approx. 1" thick

Combine Mirin, Miso Paste, Sake & Sugar.
Marinate the Sea Bass in this mixture for 2 or 3 hours in refrigerator.

SEASONING SAUCE

1 cup Sake (or dry white wine)
1/4 cup Shallots, chopped
6 cloves Garlic, chopped
2 Bay Leaves
1/2 tsp. Peppercorns, whole
1 cup Whipping Cream
5 Tbslp. Butter, unsalted, room temp.
2 Tblsp. fresh Lemon Juice

Bring Sake to Boiling. 
Add: Shallots, Garlic, Bay Leaves, Peppercorns. Cook and reduce to nearly 1/2.
Add: Whipping Cream. Cook and reduce to approx. 1 cup.
Strain this mixture into a pan through a sifter, pressing to extract juices.
Over a low heat, Add unsalted Butter a bit at a time, stirring.
Turn off Heat. Add Lemon Juice. Salt & Pepper to taste.

BAKE Marinated Sea Bass on oiled baking sheet in preheated 425 degree oven until fork tender & nearly completed cooking. About 15 minutes depending on size.
NOW BROIL the Sea Bass under hot broiler until well browned, fork tender & flaky. Be careful not to burn.
Serve w/Seasoning Sauce
eat. smile.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 20, 2012)

Is the flavour of mirin really that different from sake that one would use both?


----------



## Chef Maloney (Nov 20, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Is the flavour of mirin really that different from sake that one would use both?



The mirin is a much sweeter wine the japanese use for cooking. It will also last longer in the fridge as compared to wine. Like Sherry as opposed to wine. Not a fantastic difference I guess, but I do use both in this recipe. Don't know how it would affect the recipe


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 20, 2012)

Sounds nice Chef


----------



## Rackula (Nov 21, 2012)

Chilean sea bass is endangered and EXTREMELY unsustainable. 

Please don't buy it.

See for yourself


----------



## Chef Maloney (Nov 21, 2012)

I love sea bass. tastes great. nice texture. great recipe.


----------



## Rackula (Nov 22, 2012)

Chef Maloney said:


> I love sea bass. tastes great. nice texture. great recipe.



And NOT sustainable.


----------



## Chef Maloney (Nov 22, 2012)

Rackula said:


> And NOT sustainable.



Nothing is. boo hoohoo
catch & release :<)


----------



## powerplantop (Nov 22, 2012)

Rackula said:


> And NOT sustainable.



Whole Foods sells sustainable sea bass....


----------



## Chef Maloney (Nov 22, 2012)

powerplantop said:


> Whole Foods sells sustainable sea bass....



I'm on my way


----------



## powerplantop (Nov 22, 2012)

Chef Maloney said:


> I'm on my way



I love sea bass, ate a bunch of it when I was in Chile.


----------



## Chef Maloney (Nov 22, 2012)

powerplantop said:


> I love sea bass, ate a bunch of it when I was in Chile.



It is a delicious tasting fish. Unsustainable or not.
Hope you try the recipe, you won't regret. 
Thanks for the great pics!


----------



## powerplantop (Nov 22, 2012)

Miso fish is good, species like black cod and salmon work good. I am sure that sea bass cooked that way would be really good.


----------



## Rackula (Nov 22, 2012)

Chef Maloney said:


> Nothing is. boo hoohoo
> catch & release :<)



Hoo boy. Please tell me you're kidding.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 22, 2012)

I love sea bass. Yum.


----------



## Chef Maloney (Dec 12, 2012)

Concerning Chilean Sea Bass: No offence intended to anyone.
I have seen many different kinds of seabass in the market. 
I have neither knowingly or unknowingly purchased anything labeled 'Chilean Sea Bass'
I have purchased a nice beautiful cut of white-meat fish labeled 'Sea Bass'.  
Notice that THIS recipe is NOT labeled 'Chilean Sea Bass Heaven'.
Although I do not wish to offend anyone, no person should be forced to feel apologetic for simply posting a recipe they liked.
I do feel that a discussion of whether or not Chilean Sea Bass is sustainable or not sustainable is inappropriate here. I believe that discussion, valid as it may be, belongs in an entirely different thread and does not belong in this recipe section.
That said, I am looking forward to making this recipe again. You are gonna love it. So delicious


----------



## Snip 13 (Dec 13, 2012)

Chef Maloney said:


> Concerning Chilean Sea Bass: No offence intended to anyone.
> I have seen many different kinds of seabass in the market.
> I have neither knowingly or unknowingly purchased anything labeled 'Chilean Sea Bass'
> I have purchased a nice beautiful cut of white-meat fish labeled 'Sea Bass'.
> ...


 
Don't sweat it! People do sometimes give unwanted opinions. I'll try your recipe.
It sounds great 

I don't knowingly buy fish that is not sustainable but believe me if I'm hungry and have nothing else I will eat them!


----------

